# 3 Invisible Updates



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi all, stock Charge. I get notifications almost daily that I have 3+ apps that have updates via the market, but when I launch the market, there are always 3 that don't show up (e.g. I'll get a notification that there are 6 updates, only see 3...9 updates, only see 6...3 updates, see 0).

Anyone running into this issue? I've seen it discussed on another message board, but no answer as to what was going on was brought up. Thanks.


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

I got the same problem also I ran into I got two gmail accounts and my phone likes too switch my market between the two and download app between them. been trying to find away to make one default. U have multi gmail accounts


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

xmoox said:


> I got the same problem also I ran into I got two gmail accounts and my phone likes too switch my market between the two and download app between them. been trying to find away to make one default. U have multi gmail accounts


Nope, just the one Gmail account.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

have you tried clearing the cache of the market app? clear the data of the market?


----------



## ocdad (Oct 25, 2011)

ws6driver said:


> have you tried clearing the cache of the market app? clear the data of the market?


How would I go about doing this? Just through the settings -> applications?


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

ocdad said:


> How would I go about doing this? Just through the settings -> applications?


Yes sir. Find market and clear all you see. Then sign back in

Sent from your moms room


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

This mostly happens when a pre installed app needs to be updated... can guarantee one is google maps and one is voice search


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Try YouTube as well.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I've had it happen before, I always have screwy issues with the market. Sometimes it does that, my biggest problem is it sometimes finds apps I got through the Amazon app store and wants to update them, but it can't if they're paid apps so it fails of course, which makes my updates take longer while it figures that out. Its also just really laggy in general, like I have that grey screen with "Loading" on it for a bit every time I open it or try to do something, and if I turn the phone it takes a few seconds or so for everything to show up again. Updating lags the whole phone up, and sometimes the market just crashes. I've had this issue on various builds of Infinity, as well as stock EP3HA, just seems like this version of the market is broken.


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe that failed update issue is due to restoring the app with titanium backup and then having it link the app the the market


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

ws6driver said:


> have you tried clearing the cache of the market app? clear the data of the market?


This should work


----------



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

so I cleared cache and it didn't work. I realized that not only did I have an update for Google + but it wasn't even showing up in the market, so I went to market.android.com and told it to download it to my phone. It downloaded it (completely ignoring the old install, so be careful, I think it just deleted it, along with my data, but it was okay for this app) and it said updating, and then now its on my phone and my apps list in the market.

Other apps I've noticed this with are Docs, Voice Search, Reader. All three of these did appear in the Market, but not my apps list. After I hit the update button (by searching for the app) it now appears in my app list. Although both of these are only work arounds, it's better than nothing.


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

Told ya XD


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Well supercurio was complaining about Market on twitter, so we're not the only ones having issues. Apparently these are growing pains related to them transitioning everything over to an ICS framework, hopefully they'll be ironed out soon, and I certainly hope we don't experience similar issues with other core Android and Google apps.


----------

